# Looking for a bit of Encouragement!



## hopeuk (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,This is my first post. I have been having a wee look round the board for a few months now, having started suffering symptoms of IBS diarrhoea around 6 months ago.I purchased the IBS Hypnotherapy CDs a few weeks ago and am on day 21 of the course. I really enjoyed the first session and was feeling really good, with almost no symptoms. However, i feel like I have taken a step back over the past few days, suffering D every morning. I am just feeling a bit down about this as I felt it was going so well!Just wondering if anyone else had a similar experience or has any advice?Thankyou


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes this is common. So be encouraged! Please read "Perceived Setbacks or the Mind Army Metaphor" in the thread entitled "FAQ About the IBS Audioprogram" for much more info about this and other aspects of his program. This thread is actually thumbtacked to the top of this Forum, by the way, but here is the link for it if you can't find it:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...t=0&start=0It is loaded with great info about that program. All the best!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello hopeuk and Welcome!BQ is right - thanks BQ!!You can also take a peek at my journey below - I had this as well, though not everyone does. Just know that progress is not always a straight line and the fact that you did see some improvement before shows that you can once again!Also you can get support via the contact page on the www.healthyaudio.com website if you need direct support - this is included with your program.Be sure to read the FAQ for more info, and also it is helpful once you have read the info, to stay away from reading about IBS and actively thinking and talking about it - as it is suggested this helps since the program is designed to take you away from IBS thinking.So dont be too worried - things will bounce back and you will get better and better - many have gone before you and have seen this happen, so you are in good company... take care.


----------



## hopeuk (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you both for your replies! It does give me hope that this is a recognised stage of the hypnosis. I have tried to keep my mind off of the ibs and get on with things but it is difficult as I am still having problems. Have had one or two better days but still have symptoms most mornings, sometimes lasting a few hours. This really seems to be worse than even before I started the CDs.Feel it may be due to stress - I have big exams coming up soon. The CDs have been helping me to relax and sleep at night though which is good. Do stressful times inhibit the action of the program at all?I will keep at it and hopefully thing will settle down.xxx


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi again - Stressful times can certainly affect your IBS, and so since your IBS is usually worse during stress, this means the sessions have another 'layer' to work through - and the sessions are definitely designed to do this - to work thru the stress as a part of the IBS - but it may mean it takes a bit longer to see the results you wish, than what it would have taken if you didnt have the added stressors - but you most likely will do better with the sessions in regards to both IBS and stress by having the sessions during these stressful times, than with nothing to listen to. So overall, it is still effective, just may take a bit longer! There is no way to know for sure, because you cant be your own control, but that seems to be the trend for most people.Hope that helps - and do feel free to contact us if you need help - some folks do see a little bit of an up and down with the symptoms before a balance is found, then it gets better and better - Keep going and yes I do think it will settle down soon! Take care and (((HUGS))) to you - all the best!


----------

